# CBT Anyone ???



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

I'm starting CBT soon, just need to get reffered to councillor by a team.:boogie:afr
Is anyone here going to start CBT soon? HOPE SO!
I'm gonna beat SA into a bloody pulp (eventually!) haha.
Also we could post our experiences with 'getting well'


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Started CBT 2 weeks ago and so far I'm very optimistic. Psychologist is very good and I have made more sense of my past 5 years with SA and its effects on me in 2 hours of therapy with her than I have in the past 5 years since struggling with it.

As long as you stay positive and work hard I think it can go a long way towards making serious progress. Good luck!


----------



## Zwick (May 28, 2009)

Meeting my psychologist for the first time today to start CBT

Verry excited and ANXIOUS of course lol.... 


Good luck


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for responses. Good luck to you!
I reckon it's gonna be F ing scary but the rewards could be huge.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm receiving CBT from my Clinical Social Worker, but I'm also using CBT workbooks, mainly The Shyness and Social Anxiety Workbook and The Feeling Good Handbook. I like my therapist but I feel that he isn't too competent in it. Nevertheless, I see him as a good supporter, someone to talk to and sometimes gives me valuable advice.


----------



## Manc87 (May 15, 2009)

Im starting in a week


----------

